# Anyone living in Magallans



## henry2 (Apr 25, 2016)

I am proposing to live in Magallans, a short distance from Butuan City.Any expats living in Magallans who would care to give me a heads up on the area would be appreciated.I would be seeking a reasonable 2 bedroom residence of reasonable size. Going monthly rates?


----------

